# Ryans Goldens of RI- a BIG NO NO!!!



## amyandpatrick

Hello- I am new to this site. I am an owner of a sweet 3 yr old Golden Retriever named Cookie. Back In March we adopted an 8 week old Golden from Ryans Goldens In RI( our current dog came from a different AWESOME breeder who was not having puppies ). Looking back- there were LOTS of red flags. We ended up returning this pup as she became aggressive with all of us and also the vet. First, let me say we did do some research and the website looked great, we got a good feel from the breeders and their home was clean as were all of the dogs. We did also get to meet the parents and we liked them.
We contacted the breeder about the growling and aggressiveness and it was clear they thought we were just inexperienced dog owners( This was my 4th Golden so I am pretty comfortable with the breed and know their traits and demeanor).We had contacted 2 trainers and our former breeder and all said this was not normal to the breed.

Our red flags:1st- There was a no-return policy that was on the contract.
2nd- We would have to pay to have the lines of the parent's information available to us( maybe that is not a big deal for anyone else, but it was given to us with previous puppies.).
3rd- These people really didn't ask us many questions about our family or reasons for getting a new dog. Looking back, previous breeders had interviewed US as much as we interviewed them.
4th- Which was by far the biggest RED FLAG- They finally agreed to take the pup back( "going against their no return policy" and only after we get the second set of shots), said they would vigorously train the pup as they had not had this happen in 9 years( stating it was because of inexperienced owners) and make make sure it would not go to a home with small children.
So- we returned her and saw on their website the NEXT DAY that she was available for adoption. They took no time training her and I feel they took no responsibility to correct what is clearly an aggressive temperament. We know this because we mistakenly referred a friend to them and Ryans Goldens called these people the next day wanting to sell them the pup AND they have small children.
We realize now we made a poor choice in selecting the right breeder and want people to beware of Ryan's Goldens.


----------



## Pointgold

One stud meets all.
And Goldendoodles. Nice.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Amy and Patrick, welcome to the forum. I'm so sorry you had this heartbreaking experience. Unfortunately, there are many such stories to be found here. We have some awesome breeders who are members who have done a wonderful ( and never ending) service of education about what to look for in a breeder and the GRCA code of ethics. We'd love to hear more about Cookie and see some pics.


----------



## ragtym

Not surprisingly, limited to no clearances on their dogs:

Amber - Pedigree: Dan Ryan's Forever Amber Lynn - no verifiable hip, elbow, eye, or heart clearances.

Holly - Pedigree: Ryan's Christmas Holly - no verifiable hip, elbow, eye, or heart clearances.

Ryan's Daisy-Mae II - Orthopedic Foundation for Animals - elbow clearance, no verifiable hip, eye, or heart clearances. Has a half sister out of same dam with an elbow clearance but no verifiable hip clearance.

Ryan's Daisy-Mae III - no verifiable hip, elbow, eye, or heart clearances but she doesn't turn 2 until 4/28.

Ryan's Maxx - - no verifiable hip, elbow, eye, or heart clearances


----------



## Blondie

Hello and welcome neighbor. Glad you found this forum. Sorry you had the experience you did. You did a great service to this golden retriever community by forwarning us. I commend you.


----------



## RyansGoldensOwner

*Unfair Remarks regarding Ryan's Goldens*

To followers of amyandpatrick,

When Amy & Patrick brought us back their puppy, we found it to be underweight. They certainly did not appropriately feed their Golden its recommended portions, thus leading it to become aggressive. We had this puppy from its birth, with much socialization. Never have our dogs been aggressive. 

Within minutes after Amy returned the puppy, we noticed it to be starving and fed it. It ate 4 1/2 cups of food within a few minutes. Within 72 hours of Amy returning the puppy, after the puppy was fed the correct amounts of food, we introduced it to 5 different strangers and their children in the home and outside. The puppy NEVER showed any aggression towards anyone. In fact, an older couple came down to research our Goldens and fell in love with this puppy, remarking what a gentle dog it was to them. When we told them it was returned for aggression issues, they remarked "The former owners must have been crazy."

The puppy was placed into her new home, and has not shown any signs of aggression. I'm sorry to admit, maybe we did not do enough of our own research on adoptive families, such as yours, Amy & Patrick. Perhaps in the future we will scrutinize future owners, though I'd rather think I can assess their fitness without unreasonable intrusions on my part. 

I think in the hundreds of puppies we have homed over the years, you, Amy & Patrick have been the first ever to want to return a puppy to us. We did in fact accept your return and refunded your money in full, without charging a re-homing fee like most breeders charge. I don't think our breeding program deserves the poor comments you have given.

Additionally, no extra money was asked for the pedigree information. We have that readily available to all our customers. The only extra money for your own certified pedigree is what the AKC charges you when you register your dog under your name and request its pedigree. We cannot dictate the AKC fees.

Your comments are unjust and inaccurately depicts Ryan's Goldens. I invite any questions people have of your comments to be directed to us. We welcome your thoughts.

Yours,
John Ryan
Owner of Ryan's Goldens


----------



## Wyatt's mommy

It must be a full moon


----------



## Pointgold

RyansGoldensOwner said:


> To followers of amyandpatrick,
> 
> When Amy & Patrick brought us back their puppy, we found it to be underweight. They certainly did not appropriately feed their Golden its recommended portions, thus leading it to become aggressive. We had this puppy from its birth, with much socialization. Never have our dogs been aggressive.
> 
> Within minutes after Amy returned the puppy, we noticed it to be starving and fed it. It ate 4 1/2 cups of food within a few minutes. Within 72 hours of Amy returning the puppy, after the puppy was fed the correct amounts of food, we introduced it to 5 different strangers and their children in the home and outside. The puppy NEVER showed any aggression towards anyone. In fact, an older couple came down to research our Goldens and fell in love with this puppy, remarking what a gentle dog it was to them. When we told them it was returned for aggression issues, they remarked "The former owners must have been crazy."
> 
> The puppy was placed into her new home, and has not shown any signs of aggression. I'm sorry to admit, maybe we did not do enough of our own research on adoptive families, such as yours, Amy & Patrick. Perhaps in the future we will scrutinize future owners, though I'd rather think I can assess their fitness without unreasonable intrusions on my part.
> 
> I think in the hundreds of puppies we have homed over the years, you, Amy & Patrick have been the first ever to want to return a puppy to us. We did in fact accept your return and refunded your money in full, without charging a re-homing fee like most breeders charge. I don't think our breeding program deserves the poor comments you have given.
> 
> Additionally, no extra money was asked for the pedigree information. We have that readily available to all our customers. The only extra money for your own certified pedigree is what the AKC charges you when you register your dog under your name and request its pedigree. We cannot dictate the AKC fees.
> 
> Your comments are unjust and inaccurately depicts Ryan's Goldens. I invite any questions people have of your comments to be directed to us. We welcome your thoughts.
> 
> Yours,
> John Ryan
> Owner of Ryan's Goldens
> 
> 
> 
> Uh huh. And you determined all of this and had that puppy on your site, available, the next day?
> 
> How 'bout those health clearances...
> And Goldendoodles...


----------



## SheetsSM

I'd be more concerned that the dogs I was breeding did not have the health clearances as listed in the GRCA code of ethics for responsible breeders than one unhappy purchaser.


----------



## Maisie

I am a proud owner of a beautiful, loving, well behaved, awesome, perfect, golden retriever from Ryans Goldens. Our experience with the Ryan's was absolutely wonderful and could not have asked for anything better in a breeder. Our Maisie is everything we have ever wanted in a family dog and more. She loves us with unconditional love and especially our 5 year old daughter. If anyone out there is thinking about adopting a golden retriever from them you have no worries and in fact you can ask me any question about my experience and I will take the time to write back and tell you. Oh ya and by the way we are thinking about adopting again and we will be adopting again with them.


----------



## Megora

This is a nitpick, but if you are BUYING a puppy from a breeder, please say so. It grinds my wheels when I see people saying they "adopted" a puppy from a breeder. It gives the wrong impression of what just happened. Thanks<:


----------



## Millie'sMom

So both your puppy's parents have verifiable clearances? I think that was a bigger issue than whether there was one buyer that returned a puppy. Would you mind sharing the registered names of your puppy's parents?


----------



## Ljilly28

Hopefully, everyone will learn to choose a puppy from parents who have verifiable hip, elbow, heart, and eye clearances on Orthopedic Foundation for Animals. That is the touchstone from which to begin researching a particular litter. Anecdotal stories pro and con only go so far. They are nice, but not definitive.


----------



## nolefan

Maisie said:


> I am a proud owner of a beautiful, loving, well behaved, awesome, perfect, golden retriever from Ryans Goldens. Our experience with the Ryan's was absolutely wonderful and could not have asked for anything better in a breeder. Our Maisie is everything we have ever wanted in a family dog and more. She loves us with unconditional love and especially our 5 year old daughter. If anyone out there is thinking about adopting a golden retriever from them you have no worries and in fact you can ask me any question about my experience and I will take the time to write back and tell you. Oh ya and by the way we are thinking about adopting again and we will be adopting again with them.


Hi Maisie, I'm so glad you love your girl so much and have been fortunate thus far with her health. I'm just curious if you understand what the member "Ragtym" means when she talks about verifying health clearances in her post above? Have you had a chance to look up the Golden Retriever Club of America's recommendations on health clearances for this breed? I'm just curious, (I mean this only trying to help you before you dig too deep...) because I'm afraid you may want to do that a bit before you make your next post.


----------



## Iris

*"adopting"*

If you look on the ryans website, they refer to "adopting". 

they also "breed "goldendoodles" and have another website for those.


----------



## Maisie

First of all I was responding to the original post. I was stating my experience with the Ryan's, which was a great one. As far as papers and more papers for hips, eyes, hearts and lets not forget severe skin problem, lets face it people they are just papers. I have seen the best of the best that have clearances and end up with the worst. So I am going to go through with my next ADOPTION with or without recycled trees because the beautiful girl that is sitting right in front of me wagging her tail is proof enough for me. After all isn't it all about having a healthy, well behaved, loyal, loving, beautiful family dog? Well that's exactly what I have. Thanks so much "Nolefan" for the info because I wouldn't want to dig too deep or something.


----------



## Megora

Again - the term is buying. You are buying a puppy from a breeder. Not adopting. 

The use of the term "adoption" is either ignorant or duplicitous.


----------



## Iris

Do most breeders charge a rehoming fee? I have never heard of such a thing


----------



## Claudia M

The term "adoption" does not bother me. "Adopting a family fur member" sounds better than buying a "family fur member" and I guess one can consider the payment as adoption fees just like you have when one adopts a child.
What does bother me is the "Health Guarantee" section of their website the BS about Nu-vet.


----------



## dgmama

Megora said:


> This is a nitpick, but if you are BUYING a puppy from a breeder, please say so. It grinds my wheels when I see people saying they "adopted" a puppy from a breeder. It gives the wrong impression of what just happened. Thanks<:


It does seem a teeny bit tense doesn't it. And I agree with you. When people say they "adopted" a dog, I always think of a shelter dog. I bought my two babies from a breeder. But then again, it's not a big deal, just different opinions, that's all.


----------



## Megora

Claudia M said:


> The term "adoption" does not bother me. "Adopting a family fur member" sounds better than buying a "family fur member".....


But again, it's disingenuous. Because "adoption" DOES mean something completely different. Unless this breeder claims to be putting the puppies up for adoption or presents itself as a foster home. :uhoh: People who actually adopt do not get to choose where their puppies are born or the background behind them. Same thing with people who open their homes to adult dogs who lost their previous homes. 

If you chose a puppy from a litter and plopped down a solid grand or more for this puppy, then you did not adopt and you are trying to give an incorrect impression.


----------



## Nairb

RyansGoldensOwner said:


> To followers of amyandpatrick,
> 
> When Amy & Patrick brought us back their puppy, we found it to be underweight. They certainly did not appropriately feed their Golden its recommended portions, thus leading it to become aggressive. We had this puppy from its birth, with much socialization. Never have our dogs been aggressive.
> 
> Within minutes after Amy returned the puppy, we noticed it to be starving and fed it. It ate 4 1/2 cups of food within a few minutes. Within 72 hours of Amy returning the puppy, after the puppy was fed the correct amounts of food, we introduced it to 5 different strangers and their children in the home and outside. The puppy NEVER showed any aggression towards anyone. In fact, an older couple came down to research our Goldens and fell in love with this puppy, remarking what a gentle dog it was to them. When we told them it was returned for aggression issues, they remarked "The former owners must have been crazy."
> 
> The puppy was placed into her new home, and has not shown any signs of aggression. I'm sorry to admit, maybe we did not do enough of our own research on adoptive families, such as yours, Amy & Patrick. Perhaps in the future we will scrutinize future owners, though I'd rather think I can assess their fitness without unreasonable intrusions on my part.
> 
> I think in the hundreds of puppies we have homed over the years, you, Amy & Patrick have been the first ever to want to return a puppy to us. We did in fact accept your return and refunded your money in full, without charging a re-homing fee like most breeders charge. I don't think our breeding program deserves the poor comments you have given.
> 
> Additionally, no extra money was asked for the pedigree information. We have that readily available to all our customers. The only extra money for your own certified pedigree is what the AKC charges you when you register your dog under your name and request its pedigree. We cannot dictate the AKC fees.
> 
> Your comments are unjust and inaccurately depicts Ryan's Goldens. I invite any questions people have of your comments to be directed to us. We welcome your thoughts.
> 
> Yours,
> John Ryan
> Owner of Ryan's Goldens
> 
> You fed a 2-3 month old puppy 4 1/2 cups of food "within a few minutes?" I'm no expert on such things, but that doesn't strike me as a good idea.


----------



## Maisie

As far as I am concerned I am adopting a new family member. That's the way I see it. It's that simple.


----------



## Cari

Yes, adopt and buy mean two different things. It is clear that Ryan's Goldens customers BUY the pups so regardless of wording, it is obvious which word is correctly used.

Back to the concerns about the breeders expressed by the unhappy buyer:

Ryan's Goldens,,
Why do you breed Golden Retrievers? What are your goals?
(This can reveal a lot about a breeders ethic and ultimate intentions)
Why would you not further assess a puppy's possible behavioral issue before again placing it in another home that would not likely yield any better results from the dog?
Why do you have a no return policy? This sets your pups up for being taken to shelters and being abandoned because the owners have no where else to turn if they can't care for the pup. Does this not concern you? I would be horrified to know that one of my puppies, if I were a breeder, ended up uncared for and in a pound or on the streets somewhere.
Also, what was the misunderstanding between the buyer and yourself regarding them having to pay for lineage? I'm confused about this.


----------



## Cari

Maisie said:


> After all isn't it all about having a healthy, well behaved, loyal, loving, beautiful family dog? Well that's exactly what I have.


Sure, there are plenty of dogs in the world that are not expertly bred that are "healthy" but there is NO guarantee. Breeders have certifications one, to show buyers that they will have a healthy dog and two, having dogs certified etc allows the reputable breeders to see whether a dog should be bred or not. There are genetic issues in dogs that are not visible many times and will show up in offspring. Without testing and exams etc you would not know and would be breeding potentially unhealthy dogs that are likely to end up producing unhealthy offspring themselves, be abandoned because they are hard to care for as well as a number of other things involving quality of life, betterment of the breed, temperament issues and more.

Sure, many uncertified dogs are "healthy" and they are great dogs, no one is arguing that your girl is a bad dog. Only, pointing out the fact that is you are going to represent a breed of dog, you should be fully responsible for it and better it by only breeding dogs that have been guaranteed healthy by certification. It is a huge risk not to do so because there are so many devastating things in dog breeds that just get passed on to offspring, like hip dysplasia, because breeders are not being responsible representatives of the breed.

ETC ETC ETC


----------



## Shalva

oh man playing semantics.... a lot of people don't like the word buying... they don't like the feeling that their beloved dog is a commodity or thing to be bought and sold like a table... and honestly we are constantly telling people that dogs are not things.... how is it different from when people adopt a child how much does it cost to "adopt" a child in this country, thousands and thousands of dollars... but nobody likes that word so they use the word adoption... in the end they have a beloved child or a beloved puppy and nobody wants to think of that individual as being bought or sold. We all know what they mean... 

now are there other issues here... sure ... the poster that brought this dead thread all back up after 9 mos. is doing the entire golden retriever breed a disservice by going to an irresponsible breeder and saying it doesn't matter .... but the semantics! really? 

I will be honest and say I am personally not comfortable with "buy" a puppy.... is it what happens sure ... but I don't like it. I am much more apt to say I found a family who is going to "take" a puppy or "get" a puppy .... or I am "getting" Natalie from a breeder wherever.... I seldom say the word buy... it just bothers me...


----------



## starshine

I personally "like" the expression "adoption" .. but actually, it's also a BUYING - at least here in Switzerland! I paid quite an amount of money buying pinja 10 years ago from a breeder ... BUT I also paid a lot for "adopting" Bevan from a shelter last year ... sorry, but what's the point? I dearly love both of them and that's what counts, doesn't it?
... btw... wasn't this thread startet out of another reason???


----------



## Megora

It may be semantics, and I do agree when it comes to the word "buy" in reference to a family member. I use the terms "bringing home" or getting. Not adopted - because it's misinformation.

Because we adopted our collie (owner surrender, I found him on petfinder, etc) and I know a LOT of people who adopt from rescues, the word means something completely different to the majority of people than actually purchasing a puppy from a breeder. 

It's why rescues and various groups use slogans like "don't shop, adopt". 

I don't really care for the obsessive anal worldviews of some rescues when it comes to purchasing puppies from breeders, but I can understand why some may feel upset when you have puppy buyers talking about adopting puppies from breeders. Especially when you are talking about bad breeders. 

I didn't touch the discussion on this breeder in particular, because let's face it - everything has been said already on this breeder months ago. 

Even discussing this breeder at all will just bring more people like that poster to this thread so they can rave about how wonderful this breeder is in defiance of common sense.


----------



## dgmama

I always say I "got" my puppies from a breeder, or I'm going to "get" a puppy. It's interesting how everybody else views it. I don't think I've ever really thought about it before.


----------



## tippykayak

Maisie said:


> As far as papers and more papers for hips, eyes, hearts and lets not forget severe skin problem, lets face it people they are just papers. I have seen the best of the best that have clearances and end up with the worst. So I am going to go through with my next ADOPTION with or without recycled trees because the beautiful girl that is sitting right in front of me wagging her tail is proof enough for me. After all isn't it all about having a healthy, well behaved, loyal, loving, beautiful family dog? Well that's exactly what I have. Thanks so much "Nolefan" for the info because I wouldn't want to dig too deep or something.


I'm a little confused as to why people are harping on "buying" vs. "adopting" instead of on the absolutely insane idea that health clearances proven to cut a dog's risk IN HALF are "just papers."

If really you love your dog, you should love her enough to giver her the best possible shot at a long healthy life, not close your eyes and ignore proven, cost-effective ways to reduce the risks of crippling, awful disease.


----------



## misterwilson

make sure you get copies of ALL of the clearances from ryan's goldens in RI. we got a pup sired by ryan's, and he had numerous heath issues, all due in part to the sire NOT being tested for the proper clearances. get copies of the papers on the eyes, hips, heart and elbows. we spent thousands of dollars on surgery, medications, and diagnostics to get our boy healthy. our efforts, sadly, were fruitless. and he recently passed at the age of 2. he was 2. we remain devastated. we don't want anyone else to experience the grief and financial drain that we experienced. make sure you get copies of ALL clearances before ever buying or adopting a pup sired or birthed by ryan's goldens.


----------



## Cookie's Mom

So sorry for your loss. Did the owners try to help you in any way when your pup was sick?

On our puppy search last year, we visited Ryan's Goldens and they admitted when I asked that they don't do all four clearances on each dog because it cost too much money. Plus they also claimed even if you did all four clearances, it's a crapshoot whether your puppy will be healthy or what their lifespan is. Just their responses set bells off in my head. The couple that runs this was very nice but it was a huge turn off when they also kept complaining about the new puppy they just acquired for their breeding program. Kept saying she was the runt and that the other breeder pulled a fast one on them. The poor puppy was really small, probably 8-10 weeks old and kept in a wooden whelping box. I felt so bad for it because it should be in the house being loved and socialized. After our visit, the owner did email us asking if we were interested in going on the waiting list so out of curiosity I told them I was interested in being on the list for a certain dam. Never heard back from them after that. Glad I listened to my gut and found a truly ethical breeder in Brookshire and found my wonderful Oatmeal!


----------



## Dancer

The barest of minimum requirements for a breeder that anyone anywhere ever should consider buying/adopting/obtaining (who frigging cares btw?!) a puppy from: clearances. PROOF of them. At the very least: heart/hips/elbows/eyes. Don't take a breeders word for it, look it up yourself. If you don't know how, then ask for help (here or at a breed club, whatever!!). I have preferences beyond this, and beyond this one crucial point everyone can branch off and be individual in their requirements. But on this single thing, there is no negotiating. CLEARANCES. If you don't think they're important, then please consider a rescue dog. Every time one of us buys a dog with sketchy clearances (as I have been guilty of in the past), we send unscrupulous breeders a message that they don't need to cut into their profit margin by trying to ensure the health of those pups as best they can. We also contribute to the deterioration of the breed we claim to love. YES. IT'S THAT IMPORTANT. and not speaking to this case in particular but if a breeder doesn't have these 4 clearances, THEY ARE NOT A REPUTABLE BREEDER. Clearances alone don't make a reputable breeder- but the lack if even one set on one parent dog makes the question of being 'reputable' a moot point. No you just aren't. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dancer

BTW- I'm passionate about this because tomorrow is the 2-yr anniversary of the day I came home and found my 5 yr old golden dead. 

A lifetime of weird, costly, uncomfortable health issues that were all non-life threatening but upsetting nonetheless. It all culminated in the biggest shock and heartbreak of my life. No wait, the biggest heartbreak...that was seeing my husband die inside when I had to tell him our darling boy was laying dead in the basement. Digging a cold grave on a Friday night. Watching the strongest man I know collapse on the empty body of his best friend ever. Leaving my boy in the forest when that day had started like any other- no indication we'd run out of time. 

Maybe clearances wouldn't have made a difference, but it's absolutely stupid not to stack the deck in your favour. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## misterwilson

you know, when our boy was first diagnosed with the juvenile cataract... we informed the owner of the dam (a backyard breeder, which we now know is a NO-NO), and asked that she share it with ryan's golden's (sire) so that they did NOT breed Max again. we didn't know if this was ever shared. we also asked that she inform all other owners of pups from the litter, so that they would be checked out. the dam owner did respond, with a lengthy email about the other litter mates, and how some owners took their pups to their vet (not enough in this case - they needed to see an opthamologist) and others chose not to do a thing. coincidentally, my parent's owned a litter mate - and he was seen by the same MD that performed the cataract surgery on ours. sure enough, he too had a very small cataract on his right eye ... but, it was so small, that his vision is not impaired at all. he'll have yearly check-ups to ensure they stay on top of it.

when our boy was diagnosed with epilepsy, that's when i reached back out to the back yard breeder ... and asked for our money back. honestly, though it was a lot of money ... it wasn't all about the money - it was more about her acknowledging that our boy was really sick, and it was the result of her not completing the proper clearances. no response. nothing. huge breeder fail.

our boy passed from a seizure in my husband's arms, a week ago yesterday. it was awful. again, he was 2. we did everything within out power to have him be the healthiest he could ever be ... medicines - oral, eye drops and the like, diagnostics - xrays, MRI, CT scan, blood work. the poor boy was just dealt a full deck of unhealthy traits. which is why we don't want anyone to experience the sudden devastation that we have experienced. through it all, and everything he went through, he still remained the happiest, funniest and best cuddle bug ever. we only wish we had more time, and could have done more to help him.


----------



## mylissyk

misterwilson said:


> you know, when our boy was first diagnosed with the juvenile cataract... we informed the owner of the dam (a backyard breeder, which we now know is a NO-NO), and asked that she share it with ryan's golden's (sire) so that they did NOT breed Max again. we didn't know if this was ever shared. we also asked that she inform all other owners of pups from the litter, so that they would be checked out. the dam owner did respond, with a lengthy email about the other litter mates, and how some owners took their pups to their vet (not enough in this case - they needed to see an opthamologist) and others chose not to do a thing. coincidentally, my parent's owned a litter mate - and he was seen by the same MD that performed the cataract surgery on ours. sure enough, he too had a very small cataract on his right eye ... but, it was so small, that his vision is not impaired at all. he'll have yearly check-ups to ensure they stay on top of it.
> 
> when our boy was diagnosed with epilepsy, that's when i reached back out to the back yard breeder ... and asked for our money back. honestly, though it was a lot of money ... it wasn't all about the money - it was more about her acknowledging that our boy was really sick, and it was the result of her not completing the proper clearances. no response. nothing. huge breeder fail.
> 
> our boy passed from a seizure in my husband's arms, a week ago yesterday. it was awful. again, he was 2. we did everything within out power to have him be the healthiest he could ever be ... medicines - oral, eye drops and the like, diagnostics - xrays, MRI, CT scan, blood work. the poor boy was just dealt a full deck of unhealthy traits. which is why we don't want anyone to experience the sudden devastation that we have experienced. through it all, and everything he went through, he still remained the happiest, funniest and best cuddle bug ever. we only wish we had more time, and could have done more to help him.


I am so sorry, what a horrible tragic loss.


----------



## Jobe

*My Ryan's Goldens puppy is outstanding!*

I have had 5 Goldens in my adult life. All were wonderful well mannered and and all purchased from the best breeders, starting with Ann Hall of Yankee Golden Retrievers and Johann Hadovsky of Karousel Kennels. When I finally decided to get another puppy after grieving over the losses of Jason, Honey, Jack and Jill, I contacted Johann and she gave me recommendations which did not match my time frame. My own search led me to Ryan's Goldens. I was able to pickup Jobe on 9/05/15. This puppy displayed presence immediately. His temperament never ceases to amaze me. Calm, gentle, friendly, affectionate, loves other dogs, cats, chickens, children, and adults. He is physically superb. He tracks any trail left by any creature. He is aware and cautious at the scent of predators. He tracks the sky for everything from planes to birds. He alerts like a watchdog but befriends like a saint. This puppy had to be raised at Ryan's Goldens with love and care. Jobe is inherently extremely smart. His basic manners trainer confirmed this to me. I could go on, but I will just say, give this breeder a second look.


----------



## Prism Goldens

IF you would post your new dog's parents' registered names it would be pleasing to see if Ryans Goldens is actually now doing the 4 clearances recommended by the GRCA CoE. I see nothing on the site that makes me think they've changed their tune but would love to be wrong!


----------



## nimue

As a former Golden Retriever owner and bull (pitbull) owner, I have to agree with the breeder, dogs act out when they don't get what they need weather it be exercise or food...Find with my own experience, a golden has a great sense of judgment, this might not have been a good fit, there might have been something with the dog that didn't mesh with family adopting her...I strongly believe that as much as we pick the dog, the dog should equally pick us...A lot of people forget that Goldens are more then cute, friendly, smart, total love bugs, they are also very high in energy, best thing you can do for your dog is work it out until it's exhausted, that takes care of agressive and destructive behavior...puppies need lots of play, love, and patients...Good luck to all......By the way had my golden for 16 1/2 years and they were the best 16 1/2 years of my life, still cry thinking how much I miss him...your pets are more than a pet they are a member of the family.


----------



## jennretz

nimue said:


> As a former Golden Retriever owner and bull (pitbull) owner, I have to agree with the breeder, dogs act out when they don't get what they need weather it be exercise or food...Find with my own experience, a golden has a great sense of judgment, this might not have been a good fit, there might have been something with the dog that didn't mesh with family adopting her...I strongly believe that as much as we pick the dog, the dog should equally pick us...A lot of people forget that Goldens are more then cute, friendly, smart, total love bugs, they are also very high in energy, best thing you can do for your dog is work it out until it's exhausted, that takes care of agressive and destructive behavior...puppies need lots of play, love, and patients...Good luck to all......By the way had my golden for 16 1/2 years and they were the best 16 1/2 years of my life, still cry thinking how much I miss him...your pets are more than a pet they are a member of the family.




Did you even read the thread? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Prism Goldens

nimue said:


> As a former Golden Retriever owner and bull (pitbull) owner, I have to agree with the breeder, dogs act out when they don't get what they need weather it be exercise or food...Find with my own experience, a golden has a great sense of judgment, this might not have been a good fit, there might have been something with the dog that didn't mesh with family adopting her...I strongly believe that as much as we pick the dog, the dog should equally pick us...A lot of people forget that Goldens are more then cute, friendly, smart, total love bugs, they are also very high in energy, best thing you can do for your dog is work it out until it's exhausted, that takes care of agressive and destructive behavior...puppies need lots of play, love, and patients...Good luck to all......By the way had my golden for 16 1/2 years and they were the best 16 1/2 years of my life, still cry thinking how much I miss him...your pets are more than a pet they are a member of the family.


the real point (aside from the insanity of giving a pup 4.5 cups of food in a half hour)
is that these breeders, Ryan's Goldens, do not do clearances and do not stop breeding pairs when problems have occurred. It has nothing to do with dogs acting out. That was the segue in to the issues. The breeder is not one who uses any ethics re:breeding animals.


----------



## NotreDameGuy10

It is pretty obvious that the breeder in question is making new accounts and trying to defend herself/himself. All the accounts have 1 post and where created the same day.


----------



## MegabyteBob

Hi misterwilson

If I may ask, what was the cause of your Golden's passing? The reason I ask is that one of our Golden passed at 5 years, 5 months. (We took him home in 4/13, born on 12/31/12). For the most part, in the beginning he was healthy with no apparent issues other than chronic hot spots and scratching which plagued him 75 % of the time. We tried everything imaginable, diet, vitamins, special shampoo at the groomer all with very little success. This year, on his spring scheduled vet visit, other than being 10 pounds heavy nothing was obvious was noted. About 2 months after this spring's visit we noticed him panting off and on for no apparent reason and his energy level was down. He just wasn't himself. So off to the vet we went and upon his examination our vet told us his gum and oral color was "terrible" and to get him to a nearby Emergency Vet Hospital, to quote, "not tomorrow, not tonight, RIGHT NOW!" Which we did. Once there we found out through a series of tests our Murphy was very sick pooch. suffering from a very aggressive spreading form of Canine Cancer. Because he was so young and so loved we opted for the biopsy that was recommended and surgical removal of his spleen. The cancer had invaded his spleen and liver. Needless to say, the prognosis was dire. On the day he was to return home my wife got a 911 call telling her Murphy had collapsed while they prepped him to be picked up. The attending vet pleaded with my wife to have him give "Murphy peace" there was no way he would recover, before he was put down, he died on the table. My wife was devastated, and we were both heartbroken. We are no strangers to Goldens and dogs in general. Over the past 40 plus years we have had the joy of having 3 Goldens that lived beyond 10-12 years. 

Would you happen to know what your Golden's mother name is? We are trying very hard to find a common link. Especially after the vet indicated the very distinct chance his cancer may be genetic.


----------



## puddles everywhere

I am so sorry for your loss. Thank you for sharing your experience. People on the forum try so hard to explain to people how important it is to choose a quality breeder but all too often people don't listen. Maybe your story will help people to realize how hard it is to loose their "family pet" and learn from your story. Again, I'm so sorry.


----------



## kathie1225

*Cancer common in goldens*

Cancer is a very common condition in Goldens so to blame the kennel for bad breeding because of that is not fair. No one can control that disease. I personally have lost 3 goldens to cancer and they were from 3 different breeders. Breeder fault. I think not. Working at a veterinary hospital I have seen goldens from many different kennels succomb to cancer.


----------



## zeyadeen

did your read the thread? or are you suggesting that since cancer is very common, breeders should stop doing the necessary clearance and cross our fingers and wish for the best?


----------



## Prism Goldens

kathie1225, that you found this old thread to comment on makes me suspect you were searching for Ryan's in particular. The gist of this thread is about doing the bare minimum of health clearances. I did not check their girls, but just now checked the stud dogs and only one of them has the core 4 and that includes an inadequately cleared cardiac. Not to mention they are deliberately breeding mixed breeds. Cancer is part of all living creatures unfortunately but living w debilitating ortho issues or cardiac problems can be mediated by doing full clearances.


----------

